
An open letter to candidates applying to our startup - pascalbriod
https://medium.com/monito-stories/an-open-letter-to-candidates-applying-to-our-startup-800e13ad054c
======
pascalbriod
Over the past years, we received more than 600 applications of candidates
wanting to join Monito.

Based on this experience, we refined our hiring process to be as efficient and
enjoyable for both our company and candidates.

As part of this process, we are now ready to share the “letter” we address to
all our candidates to let them know what to expect and share some valuable
advice to help them convince us.

We look forward to receive the feedback of the Hacker News community.

